# Problème Encodage avec Handbrake



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je possède des films au format divx que je souhaite encoder avec Handbrake!!!! Comment faire? Car Handbrake ne supporte pas le format AVI!!!!!

Merci de vos réponses je l'espère très prochaine!!!a+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède des films au format divx que je souhaite encoder avec Handbrake!!!! Comment faire? Car Handbrake ne supporte pas le format AVI!!!!!
> 
> Merci de vos réponses je l'espère très prochaine!!!a+



HandBrake n'accepte que les flux mpeg-2 (DVD video) et les dossiers VIDEO_TS.
c'est à la fois un ripper et un encoder.

le faire avec iSquint 1.5.2 et encoder le fichier en H.264


----------

